# How would you spell the name Oren/Orrin??



## motherearth23

I heard of this name years ago, but now that I'm pregnant and expecting a little boy when I heard it this time around it was a lot different. I really like the sound of it, and it's not common at all in the US, which is something that I really like. BUT I am stumped as to how to spell it!!! PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE comment on how it looks best to you. I don't know the middle name that would go with it, but the last name is Moore if that makes a difference as to how you would spell it.
Some variations I've found are:
Orrin
Orin
Orren
Oren
Oron


----------



## shambaby

How do you pronounce it? I have never heard of it, so don't really know how I would spell it, but leaning towards Orin. Also just found the variation Oran to add to your confusion, but still think I prefer Orin.


----------



## motherearth23

shambaby said:


> How do you pronounce it? I have never heard of it, so don't really know how I would spell it, but leaning towards Orin. Also just found the variation Oran to add to your confusion, but still think I prefer Orin.

hahaha, another variation darn... when I say it aloud it's like OR-EN, but when my man says it he says OR-IN. he doesn't notice the difference in pronunciation. i said, not orin, oren. and he just replied, yeah thats what i said... orin. 

:dohh:


----------



## shambaby

In that case I would go for Oren, might help with the pronounciation - if your oh says Or-in, other people will, too.


----------



## LoolaBear

to add even more confusion i actually have a friend called this and he spells it Auran and a friend has a dog called this spelt Orin.
personally i love the Orrin spelling :flow:


----------



## dizzy65

Oren :)


----------



## bumblebeexo

Oren!


----------



## GoldieLocs

Orin. My aunt was set to name my cousin this 20 years ago..but went with another name instead, because my uncle didnt care for it. I've liked it ever since.


----------



## wannabemomy37

LoolaBear said:


> to add even more confusion i actually have a friend called this and he spells it Auran and a friend has a dog called this spelt Orin.
> personally i love the Orrin spelling :flow:

I love the idea of spelling it without the O!!!

My preferences would be:
Orren
Auren
Oren


----------



## Amygdala

I know this as a Scottish Gaelic name, in which case it is spelled Oran. It's the Gaelic word for "song". :)


----------



## motherearth23

Amygdala said:


> I know this as a Scottish Gaelic name, in which case it is spelled Oran. It's the Gaelic word for "song". :)

Okay, so I love this spelling the best. And I love the meaning that it has. OH felt him move for the very first time when I put speakers against my belly and played the baby music.

Oran Isaac Moore?
Oran Jude Moore


----------



## wannabemomy37

Oran Isaac sounds better, in my opinion :flower:


----------



## shambaby

I like the spelling Oran! Of the 2 names I prefer Isaac although I'm not sure about the flow of it. And I don't think you should use anything with a 'j' sound at the beginning - said together it sounds like orange to me.


----------



## Amygdala

I love Oran Isaac Moore! I think it flows really well. It ha a nice rhythm to it, almost musical in itself. Very very nice. :)


----------



## motherearth23

shambaby said:


> I like the spelling Oran! Of the 2 names I prefer Isaac although I'm not sure about the flow of it. And I don't think you should use anything with a 'j' sound at the beginning - said together it sounds like orange to me.

hahahahaha, you're right! i do like Isaac better, however I'm not sold on that middle name. but OH picked it out.... hopefully if i badger him enough he will come up with some other names to pick a middle one from. i definitely think Oran is my first choice now as the first name. the more i say it and think about it, the more i like it! it's so unique here in america. the only oren i met was a foreign exchange student from ireland! but the name was cute and original so it stuck in my head all these years. 

thanks ladies for helping me with the spelling? do you have any ideas for middle names that "flow" with oran?? i'm having a hard time thinking of any, but i'm open to suggestions! :hugs:


----------



## pinklightbulb

Oran Isaac :)


----------



## shelx

Its not in your options but I would spell it oran :haha:


----------



## LoraLoo

I know 2- one is spelt Orin and the other Auryn x


----------



## c.m.c

hi just thought id leave a wee comment- i love that name its so pretty. in Ireland its usually spelt Odhran or Oran. i love the spelling Oran as a lot of people not irish usually dont recognise the silent dh in Ordhan


----------



## alicecooper

Honestly it makes me think of the symbol of the Childlike Empress from the Neverending Story, which is called the Auryn

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/f/fb/AURYN_72.JPG/220px-AURYN_72.JPG


----------

